# Magia por categorías > Magia Infantil >  Busco mago para Fiesta de Cumple

## pepote13

Hola a todos,
Soy aficionado a la magia de cerca (novato total), y llevo chateando en el forum desde hace unos meses.
Resulta que tengo un amigo que me pregunta si conozco a un mago joven/estudiante que podria estar interesado en ofrecer un peque show de unos 45 minutos para una fiesta de Cumpleaños de un niño de 6 años:
Fecha: proximo 3 o 4 de junio
Presupuesto: muy modesto de 50-60 euros max.
Lugar: Madrid
Si alguno esta interesado, gracias por confirmarmelo.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hola Pepote....

Yo suelo actuar, pero no ante niños tan pequeños. Para eso hace falta un mago especializado en niños. Yo conozco alguno pero, bueno, no sería posible porque es magia para niños en inglés.

Lo que si pueo decirte es que.. bueno, salvo que sea una ONG no creo que por ese precio encuentres ninguno. Las tarifas están bastante más altas. Lamentablemente en esto no vale aquello de 'bah, si es para niños'. Los peques son el público más dificil que hay.

En mi opinión, salvo que haya mucha amistad de por medio y se haga como favorazo, esa tarifa es demasiado baja. Sería 'romper' el mercado y eso no le interesa a nadie. Incluído el que se prestara a ello).

Puedo decirte que actué para 18 personas (uno de ellos es uno de mis mejores amigos) de una peña futbolística y, a pesar de la gran amistad, el precio fue muy superior al que propones y no soy un profesional de renombre, ni mucho menos. (Eso si, soy muy bueno... jajaja)

----------


## dreaigon

cierto es ke lo spekes son un publico deficil , pero yo disfruto aciendo magia y por ese dinero lo aria, lamentablemente ydia ya a pasado y no me podria aber trasladado a madrid pero encantado lo ubiera echo

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Amigo Dreaigon.... creo que hay alguna cosa que debo decirte:

Primero: Si disfrutas la magia, hazla gratis para tus amigos o para quien sea, pero no seas intrusista. Si cobras, cobra en condiciones o no la cagues. Si eres aficionado y lo haces gratis, a la gente no le importará mucho si no eres muy bueno (auque deberías tener cierto nivel antes de presentarte ante el público para que no se te vea demasiado el plumero). Hay gente que vive de esto y eso de 'me gusta tanto que lo haría' es una actitud detestable (no lo tomes como algo personal, es simplemente así). Si quieres suavizarlo lo dejamos en 'imprudente'.

Y la segunda cosa es una recomendación: Escribe bien. Guarda las 'k' para las palabras que las lleven, usa las haches que, auque sean mudas, se han de escribir y procura mejorar tu puntuación (uso de puntos y comas, me refiero)

----------


## dreaigon

ciertamente tienes razon, pero yo no lo veo asi, si que hay gente que se gana la vida con esto pero tampoc esta mal ahorrar un poco de dinero que tu lla sabes que la magia es cara, asi que tampoco me parece un delito recoger unos 30 o 40 € por entretener e ilusionar a unos chiquillos. 

acepto tu idea de las faltas yy en intentado llevarla a cabo lo e hecho bien?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¿Ahorrar un poco de dinero? ¿Quién? ¿A quién? 

Hablas de entretener e ilusionar un poco a unos chiquillos. ¿Acaso has actuado alguna vez para niños? ¿Sabes los años (digo bien, AÑOS) que lleva montar un espectáculo de magia para niños? ¿Sabes el material que es necesario? ¿Crees que se trata de pasar un rato haciéndoles gracias y simples apariciones? ¿Qué hay del tiempo de acarrear el material, la gasolina...? 

Permíteme que te diga que no lo ves así porque no tienes ni la menor idea de lo que supone un espectáculo de magia (sea para niños o no). Me atrevería a decir que ni siqueira tienes idea de lo que supone la magia.

Te aseguro que si te pillo haciendo un espectáculo a ese precio no que queda una varita sana (Y date por contento, que si te pilla Ignoto... prefiero ni imaginar lo que sería de ti).


Hazme caso, primero aprende (que te lo necesitas y mucho) y luego pronúnciate al respecto. Eso sí, para haber aprendido un poquito necesitas algún año de mucha dedicación. 

Por cierto, sobre si has mejorado las faltas. En fin, te las pongo en negrita:

*C*iertamente tienes raz*ó*n, pero yo no lo veo as*í.* *Sí* que hay gente que se gana la vida con esto pero tampoc*o* est*á* mal ahorrar un poco de dinero*,* que tu *y*a (Esta tenía mucho delito) sabes que la magia es cara*.* *Así* que tampoco me parece un delito recoger unos 30 o 40 € por entretener e ilusionar a unos chiquillos.


Y da gracias a que he corregido después de haber escrito la contestación, porque la re-lectura me ha puesto todavía de peor humor.

----------


## dreaigon

espero que aceptes mis disculpas, ahora veo que tienes razon, desde mi inesperiencia en el mundo de la magia y en la vida creo que me e dejado llevar por la histeria del momento "por decirlo de alguna manera, seguro que tú comprendes lo que quiero expresar". asi que te pido mis mas sinceras disculpas y espero contar con tu amistad para futuros consejos etc. un abrazo contesta parfavor

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Bueno, veo que has empezado a dar pasos en la buena dirección. 

El primero pedir disculpas (aunque tampoco era para tanto). Nunca están de más. Son bien aceptadas (Con tonillo solemne y tal...)   :Lol:  . Tampoco te sientas mal cuando nos ponemos 'serios'. Los viejos del lugar somos un poco cascarrabias.

El segundo (el realmente importante) haberte dado cuenta de que las cosas hay que mirarlas con una perspectiva más amplia antes de lanzarse a hacer afirmaciones a la ligera. 

Ya sólo te falta esforzarte un poco más con la ortografía ('¡Ortografiator ataca de nuevo!) y podremos tomar un refresco juntos (No te ofreceré cervezas hasta que sepa que eres mayor de edad).  :Wink: 

Y si ves por ahí a un tal Ignoto, hazle mucho caso. Primero porque sabe mucho y luego.. porque ¡es el más cascarrabias de todos!

----------


## dreaigon

muchas gracias , ya pensaba que me tenias como un despojo que debia abandonar este foro y la magia de por siempre, vulvo a recalcar mi inexperiencia y de ahora en adelante pedire ayuda y consejo a "los viejos cascarrabias" antes de ablar de algo que no domino muy bien.  un abrazo

P.D no me pareceis viejos cascarrabias simplemente personas que hacen lo posible por quie los demas mejoren , de lo de ortografieitor esta muy bien, me as hechho ver que es mejor intentar escreibir correctamente aunque se te cuele alguna faltilla (o varias)

----------

